# Grain Best Practices



## kahlerisms (7/6/13)

Hi Guys

I've recently bought a mill through one of the bulk buys and I'm looking for some grain handling/storing best practices as I've only ever bought pre-milled stuff before and now I find myself with 200 kilos in my shed.



Can someone answer questions like

1. How long will grain keep in an unopened sack?
2. How long will grain keep in something reasonably air tight (buckets/etc)
3. How sensitive is grain to light?
4. I read that I shouldn't mill near my fermenting fridges but I'm not across why - what can be done to address this risk?
5. Any other 'best pratice' type stuff to be aware of? Am I going to kill myself breathing in grain dust?
6. How fine is too fine? I'm in BIABing and I don't need the husks to be whole to form my mash bed, is there a too fine?
7. Anything else


I'll try and remember to come back and edit this post so this thread can live on as a guide for other grain n00bs.


Thanks


----------



## jaypes (7/6/13)

Opened grain should last for about 12 months if stored airtight it will be better. I just store open sacks in the garage with no dramas just keep an eye out for rodents

As for the light sensitivity just dont store in direct sunlight but this is probably more common sense

Grain and grain dust carry bacteria which love to breed on fresh wort. JP says to mill outside your brewhouse to reduce the risk of infection

If you biab set your rollers to a credit card width or about 0.9 mm. Some biabers get good results from a finer grind, myself i just use the cc method with good results

Other than that, relax and have a homebrew


----------



## QldKev (7/6/13)

kahlerisms said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've recently bought a mill through one of the bulk buys and I'm looking for some grain handling/storing best practices as I've only ever bought pre-milled stuff before and now I find myself with 200 kilos in my shed.
> 
> ...



my 2c worth


----------



## Pennywise (7/6/13)

I have grain in an opened sack (tied off) thats almost a year old. I keep it in a cool, dark, dry place and it's still sweet, nice and "crunchy" whenever I have a bite before I mill some more. +1 be good to your Mum


----------



## CosmicBertie (14/6/13)

+1 for QLDKev's points.

I have grain that I bought in a bulk buy over 18months ago and its still crunchy. I keep mine in large food-safe containers with lids (old 14Kg Mayo tubs). Full sacks I keep in a 80L ( I think ) plastic dustbin from Bunnings.


----------



## Parks (14/6/13)

To my disgust I recently opened a new bag of Marris Otter and it wasn't plastic lined. Some of the grain bugs were around the place but it seems the grain isn't as fresh because it's not air tight.

I probably had the bag for 3-4months before opening.

I'm now in a mad rush of Stouts, Amber, ESB style beers to use it up.


----------



## tcc (30/8/13)

Now that my new mill is on the way this thread is just what I was after.

What is a good roller distance if I am mashing in a 20L rubbermaid? Anyone got any personal experience?

Thanks guys


----------

